# SOLD : aldi men's waterproof trousers (large)



## Jack Edwards (27 Apr 2014)

Waterproof trousers never been worn still in original package.


----------



## Phill Woods (29 Apr 2014)

are these free?


----------



## Jack Edwards (29 Apr 2014)

Yeh or cost of pp if there is one.


----------



## Phill Woods (29 Apr 2014)

I'm interested. I live in Cornwall so postage I guess! Still available? Shall I personal message my details? How can I pay you?


----------

